# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF DRIVE v12.30 Update!! 19 MAY 2015!!

## mohamed73

*Release Date: May 19, 2015
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   ATF Plus eMMC Tool 4.0 (PRO)  Introducing ATF Drive !!! 100% FREE FOR ALL ATF BOX USERS  D.R.I.V.E. = Data Recovery Interface Via EMMC  
First In the World Solution that will MOUNT eMMC Partitions as a Windows Removable Disk! 
Now you can Recover Data from a Dead Phone by Simply using Windows Explorer "Search" and "Copy + Paste".  
Special Features:
--> Supports Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8.0 and 8.1 (All 32-Bit and 64-Bit Versions)
--> You can load Partitions via Direct ISP eMMC Connection (4 wires + Vcc/VccQ) or via eMMC Binary Dumps
--> Supports FAT12, FAT16, FAT32, exFAT, NTFS Windows Phone Partitions 
--> Supports EXT2, EXT3 and EXT4 Android Partitions (1)
--> You can READ + WRITE to Mounted Partitions as if they were USB Drives on your PC! (2)
--> Supports Recovery of Windows Phone 8.0/8.1/10 DATA Partition EVEN if MBR, GPT and BOOTLOADERS are ERASED!
--> Faster READ/WRITE Speeds when compared with other Products
--> Supports MBR + GPT Partitions of Android and Windows Phones 
Video Demonstration on Lumia WP8 Phone Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Video Demonstration on Android Phone Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
(1) : EXT2, EXT3 and EXT4 Support Requires Additional Installation of
a FREE Software Paragon EXTFS which can be downloaded here: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
(2) : WRITE Operations on EXT2, EXT3 and EXT4 are not Supported by FREE Software
Paragon EXTFS. If you want to WRITE to Android/Linux Partitions, you can
still do so "AT YOUR OWN RISK" via using another FREE Software named
Ext2Explore. More Information here: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
---> Added "Samsung eMMC Write CID" Function for writing Custom CID to Samsung eMMCs     Lumia 8.0 + 8.1 BOOT RECOVERY via USB 
--> Windows Phone 8.0/8.1/10 Flasher now has an improved BUILT-IN BOOT REPAIR Function via USB.
--> If your WP Phone is TOTALLY DEAD or HALF DEAD or TOTALLY ALIVE, ATF WILL FLASH it via USB ONLY! (3) 
Added Support for 40 New Lumia 8.1 Phones 
RM-1068 : Lumia 435 DS
RM-1069 : Lumia 435 DS
RM-1070 : Lumia 435
RM-1071 : Lumia 435
RM-1114 : Lumia 435 DS
RM-1017 : Lumia 530
RM-1018 : Lumia 530
RM-1019 : Lumia 530 DS
RM-1020 : Lumia 530 DS
RM-1031 : Lumia 532 DS
RM-1032 : Lumia 532 DS
RM-1034 : Lumia 532
RM-1115 : Lumia 532 DS
RM-1089 : Lumia 535
RM-1090 : Lumia 535 DS
RM-1091 : Lumia 535
RM-1092 : Lumia 535 DS
RM-976 : Lumia 630
RM-977 : Lumia 630
RM-978 : Lumia 630 DS
RM-979 : Lumia 630 DS
RM-974 : Lumia 635
RM-975 : Lumia 635
RM-1027 : Lumia 636 4G
RM-1010 : Lumia 638 4G
RM-1040 : Lumia 730 DS
RM-1038 : Lumia 735
RM-1039 : Lumia 735
RM-1078 : Lumia 735
RM-983 : Lumia 830
RM-984 : Lumia 830
RM-985 : Lumia 830
RM-1049 : Lumia 830
RM-927 : Lumia Icon/929
RM-1045 : Lumia 930
RM-1087 : Lumia 930
RM-937 : Lumia 1520
RM-938 : Lumia 1520
RM-939 : Lumia 1520
RM-940 : Lumia 1520  
Refreshed Support for 28 Old Lumia 8.0 Phones
(Now uses loaders based on RM-xxx Type) 
RM-820 : Lumia 920
RM-821 : Lumia 920
RM-822 : Lumia 920
RM-824 : Lumia 820
RM-825 : Lumia 820
RM-846 : Lumia 620
RM-860 : Lumia 928
RM-867 : Lumia 920T
RM-875 : Lumia 1020
RM-876 : Lumia 1020
RM-877 : Lumia 1020
RM-885 : Lumia 720
RM-887 : Lumia 720T
RM-892 : Lumia 925
RM-893 : Lumia 925
RM-910 : Lumia 925
RM-913 : Lumia 520T
RM-914 : Lumia 520
RM-915 : Lumia 520
RM-917 : Lumia 521
RM-941 : Lumia 625
RM-942 : Lumia 625
RM-955 : Lumia 925T
RM-994 : Lumia 1320
RM-995 : Lumia 1320
RM-996 : Lumia 1320
RM-997 : Lumia 526
RM-998 : Lumia 525   
(3) : Not all Phones can be Repaired via USB Cable Only. Some Phones might have a
buggy eMMC Inside which requires Direct EMMC Connection or JTAG to Repair.  
BUG FIXES: 
1. Fixed Bug on Nokia X2 (Android) Flashing/Boot Repair  
Added New Lumia Models to Nokia.ini
--> Lumia 540 Dual SIM (RM-1140)
--> Lumia 540 Dual SIM (RM-1141)   *** WARNING *** Starting ATF 12.30, "Skip Flash File Checksum Verification Before Flashing" is 
now SELECTED in "Settings" ---> "Nokia Settings". 
This allows FASTER LUMIA Flashing Procedure on Slower PCs. However, your Phone
might DIE if your FFU File is Corrupted. Anyway, you can still repair the phone
via USB Cable after your have Downloaded a NON-CORRUPTED FFU File.*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *DOWNLOAD HERE:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF DRIVE v12.30 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

